

Library providing an easy to build UI for Core Data - chrisolsen
http://code.google.com/p/coredatalibrary/

======
chrisolsen
The speed of creating functionality in Rails makes the move to iPhone
development feel like a real slap in the face. Anything that will speed things
up for me is very welcome.

